# My weird campus



## DZLife (May 22, 2008)

I see some pretty funny, bizarre, and just plain random things on my campus on a regular basis, and I decided to take pics. I'll try to capture some funny vids/pics. This is all I have for now.

fyi, people on my campus like tape....alot.


----------



## Lexi (May 22, 2008)

Haha that is the coolest thing iv seen in a while.. how many rolls of tape do you think they used?


----------



## DZLife (May 22, 2008)

Lexi said:


> Haha that is the coolest thing iv seen in a while.. how many rolls of tape do you think they used?



about 17. They pay for the tape with school funding. These things are popping up each day around campus....I finally found out that it is the sculpture class.


----------



## jamieson (Mar 31, 2009)

wow that was cool...
in my first looked i though it was a real man standing without a head...hahaha
is that thing is not scary when night time???  :?:


----------



## Tupinambis merianae (Mar 31, 2009)

You should post some more pictures. That is hella cool!

-Kbug


----------

